# How to remove the passenger side fabric trim pad?



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

There is a torn mark on the fabric and want to order a new one to replace.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There are really no tutorials for the GEN II Cruze interior, so if you do figure this out, please take some pics and do a brief write up.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/how-to-write-a-tutorial.164762/


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Found sone photos on ebay. Are those just clips in the back?


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

Another...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I had to zoom in 500% to see them, but they look very similar to the clips holding the Gen I pillar covers. It is a hit or miss whether they come out intact.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/h...zp-pillar-pod-a-z-part-1.232522/#post-3160017


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah looks like it's just snap clips. So pry and pull till you feel like it's gonna break and it should pop out haha. 

Plastic trim tools here and remember, anywhere you pry could leave a mark so be careful!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

moko said:


> Found sone photos on ebay. Are those just clips in the back?


So what did you find?


----------

